# DIY/Grass Livery Aberdeen(Blackburn/kintore/westhill)



## strike18 (4 February 2013)

Hi All Need some help here!

Does anyone know of a reasonable livery yard or private yard near blackburn... have tried most the obvious ones but was wondering if anyone knew of private places looking for a livery?? I just need a decent school with jumps and good grazing. 

Appreciate any ideas you may have!


----------



## Daytona (4 February 2013)

I seen a advert on window of Blackburn post office on the fintry road, said it was near kirkhill Forrest, so ace hacking and said it had a school.

It's a wee card in the widow, defo worth a look I'd say.

If not what about Jennifer jonsons place


----------



## Skipadeedooda (4 February 2013)

Hi, there was a place on gumtree advertising think it was on Caskiben Road between Dyce and Blackburn. There is also East Woodlands at the edge of Kirkhill but again 100% DIY, they have a small floodlit school but would need to bring your own jumps unless they have a livery now who has brought some...also check they actually have horses at present. Have you tried Mains of Tertowie they will have facilities your looking for but a bigger yard. If you want the number for East Woodlands let me know and I can PM you.


----------



## brucea (7 February 2013)

I'm on a private rent at Begsley Farm which is on that back road.

Tertowie OK if you like the big yard and all that tends to go with it. Was there for 5 years from when there was only the two wee blocks at the front, but left when we lost the block at the front....

Have a look in the post office window - the card is still there. And then PM me when you get there and we'll go out for a discovery hack ;-) 

Jenny Johnson's place is OK at Fintray - but little in the way of long hacking. Hogholm's probably not suitable.


----------



## strike18 (8 February 2013)

Thanks guys I have tried the postoffice ad place it is eastwoods..it is lovely but there are no other horses and my little guy will not appreciate that. Is there space at Begsley Farm for a livery and do they have a school with jumps? I am away to look at a place in kintore this afternoon.. hoping its the one coz i cant handle this stress.. its worse than finding a school for kid!


----------



## nillynoo (8 February 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (8 February 2013)

Yeap thought that was the case with East Woodlands. I had my horse there for 10yrs with friends horses. It's fine if you had someone to move with you. There is also Mains of Dyce by the sand quarry / graveyard on the same road but don't have experience of it but it does have a small school. Good luck


----------



## strike18 (8 February 2013)

Been looking on google maps and there is a place near indigo saddler on the right side of blackburn closeish to the A96 that looks like it has a school...anyone know if they do livery.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (8 February 2013)

Hi, yes I think I know the place you mean if coming from Aberdeen towards Blackburn the yard is on the left hand side. That is Fraser Macdonalds yard, as far as I'm aware it's a private yard, however chances are he may do livery and just not advertise. It has an amazing school and no end of jumps (he is a local ShowJumper). Sorry don't have a number but you will find him on FB or could just swing in by.


----------



## strike18 (8 February 2013)

I've tried him already hehe he is full at the moment.. the place I am talking about it up on the right hand side if you coming from aberdeen on teh A96 you cant see it from the road think it might be a bit high up.. I really need to just open my own yard I think.. come on lotto win!!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (8 February 2013)

Oh I think I know where you are it's just across road and looks down on to dual carriageway, I thought that was just a field (seen some horses up there) but could be a yard. Did u try the gumtree advert? That place is just behind Blackburn and I think it actually has an indoor school if its the place I'm thinking of. They were offering free livery to a teenager to ride out with teenage daughter so may take in a paid livery. Yeap I agree just open your own yard or better still just get a house with land....saves all the hassle!


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Oh I think I know where you are it's just across road and looks down on to dual carriageway, I thought that was just a field (seen some horses up there) but could be a yard. Did u try the gumtree advert? That place is just behind Blackburn and I think it actually has an indoor school if its the place I'm thinking of. They were offering free livery to a teenager to ride out with teenage daughter so may take in a paid livery. Yeap I agree just open your own yard or better still just get a house with land....saves all the hassle!
		
Click to expand...

That's Loraine Grant's place and no, it's not a livery yard. Beautiful though


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

strike18 said:



			Thanks guys I have tried the postoffice ad place it is eastwoods..it is lovely but there are no other horses and my little guy will not appreciate that. Is there space at Begsley Farm for a livery and do they have a school with jumps? I am away to look at a place in kintore this afternoon.. hoping its the one coz i cant handle this stress.. its worse than finding a school for kid!
		
Click to expand...

No - we have nothing at Begsley - just a field, a cattle court to keep them in and access to the woods. Just like having our own place really. No school, no jumps. Doubt Farmer will want anyone else - he has one problem horse/owner already and doesn't have the fenced fields for any more.


----------



## strike18 (8 February 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!! amazing how many little places are hidden in aberdeeen  praying that the place im off to see today in kintore is a winner so I can get pony moved accross this week-end


----------



## Skipadeedooda (8 February 2013)

brucea said:



			No - we have nothing at Begsley - just a field, a cattle court to keep them in and access to the woods. Just like having our own place really. No school, no jumps. Doubt Farmer will want anyone else - he has one problem horse/owner already and doesn't have the fenced fields for any more.
		
Click to expand...

Brucea - I think I may have met you in Kirkhill forest along time ago, do you have 2 horses one you ride and 1 you lead? My horse was a dun and I used to ride out with a big chestnut.


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

strike18 said:



			Thanks so much everyone!! amazing how many little places are hidden in aberdeeen  praying that the place im off to see today in kintore is a winner so I can get pony moved accross this week-end 

Click to expand...

If it's the yard just off the roundabout I don; think they have any hacking, but they do have a school


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Brucea - I think I may have met you in Kirkhill forest along time ago, do you have 2 horses one you ride and 1 you lead? My horse was a dun and I used to ride out with a big chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I ride a big dark chestnut, and often lead either a skewbald cob or a black and white Shetland cross. 

You'll easily recognise me if I'm out and about - I'm normally in a saddle pad if I have been on the road or just bareback with a halter.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (8 February 2013)

brucea said:



			Yes - I ride a big dark chestnut, and often lead either a skewbald cob or a black and white Shetland cross. 

You'll easily recognise me if I'm out and about - I'm normally in a saddle pad if I have been on the road or just bareback with a halter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was you then, you had the shetland cross. I used to be at East Woodlands but moved in March as I got my own place with land...I really miss the hacking though as it was really good. It's a small world!


----------



## libbyandblue (8 February 2013)

brucea said:



			That's Loraine Grant's place and no, it's not a livery yard. Beautiful though
		
Click to expand...

Eilidh Grant the youngstest daughter is doing liveries, she has a few in at the moment so definitely worth a try if you haven't found anywhere. The Grant's are great friends of mine and its such a beautiful yard and very well looked after!!


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

Yes it's a beautiful place they have there - lovely old coach houses. I had wondered because of the proliferation of trailers.

I usually end up walking with the Shetland Cross because he is a nightmare to lead - going round the wrong side of posts, under rails, round trees....


----------



## brucea (8 February 2013)

We need to have an Aberdeenshire H&H hack at Kirkhill - once they finish all the logging of course.


----------



## Daytona (8 February 2013)

That's the geddies place, there daughter is a local show jumper - no it's does not do livery it's a private yard.

The place off Blackburn roundabout I mean.

Hogholm is where I am , we do have hacking,  you can get down to the river don.


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

We were at Hogholm for a short while before they restructured. Yes you do have hacking but that wee road from Inverurie to Fintray is an incredible rat run and the drivers are a bit mad at times. We're on a different rat run! 

I think Hogholm has to suit you, if you get my drift. We moved from there for a number of reasons, but our lads had really quite bad mud fever much of the time and that sorted itself out when we moved.

Steve is a nice bloke - have a lot of time for him.


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

That's the geddies place, there daughter is a local show jumper - no it's does not do livery it's a private yard.
		
Click to expand...

You're talking about the place on the left hand side (coming from Aberdeen) up by the picture framers?


----------



## spookypony (9 February 2013)

brucea said:



			We need to have an Aberdeenshire H&H hack at Kirkhill - once they finish all the logging of course.
		
Click to expand...

Well, SERC Grampian's first pleasure ride of the season is Kirkhill, towards the end of March!


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

H&H contingent?


----------



## Daytona (9 February 2013)

brucea said:



			We were at Hogholm for a short while before they restructured. Yes you do have hacking but that wee road from Inverurie to Fintray is an incredible rat run and the drivers are a bit mad at times. We're on a different rat run! 

I think Hogholm has to suit you, if you get my drift. We moved from there for a number of reasons, but our lads had really quite bad mud fever much of the time and that sorted itself out when we moved.

Steve is a nice bloke - have a lot of time for him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah any road in or around Aberdeen city , country single track or not at peak periods are lethal. Bleeding rat runners..!!! 

Good think about that road out with those times, is being single track all drivers slow right down or most often stop, which is great.  

I love it a HH having been at a couple of the other large yards, the thing that does it for me is the facilities and hardly any people to share them with - 10 liveries approx,  so the indoor Is more often empty and i have to myself after work its fab.  . And the standard of care for the horses if high but that's what you pay a premium for.

I've not had any issues with mud as they have matting down at field gates so not much mud ,

Yeah Lorna and Steve are lovely, I like the fact Lorna runs a tight ship, keeps away the normal hassles you get at yards.  No one takes the biscuit which is good.  

The yard I'm on about is just off the Blackburn roundabout, heading to clinterty , you can just see it from the road.


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

Is that the one up the hill at the picture framers? Or is it the one round at the farm where they have the cattle?


----------



## Daytona (9 February 2013)

brucea said:



			Is that the one up the hill at the picture framers? Or is it the one round at the farm where they have the cattle?
		
Click to expand...



If you come from Blackburn, you go straight over roundabout signposted clinterty,  few hundred meters along its says turn right to clinterty - straight on it says dead end.

You go straight onup the dead end and its the big house and yard there, has a big flag pole in. It


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

Ah OK

Always looked like a nice little yard. Secluded.


----------



## LR2904 (14 April 2013)

Thinking about starting a livery yard between kintore and Inverurie, would this be of interest to anyone? If so please pm me with details of what facilities you would like and also what kinda price? Also would you require full, part or DIY?


----------



## strike18 (2 August 2013)

LeanneR88 said:



			Thinking about starting a livery yard between kintore and Inverurie, would this be of interest to anyone? If so please pm me with details of what facilities you would like and also what kinda price? Also would you require full, part or DIY?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry been a while.. ended up with my horse at a lovely yard but looking to get a youngster at part DIY for a reasonable price (basically just to feed in field everyday and check over) I would plan on coming up twice a week depending on location. Did you ever start a livery yard??


----------



## fuzzyhighland (14 October 2013)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Yeap thought that was the case with East Woodlands. I had my horse there for 10yrs with friends horses. It's fine if you had someone to move with you. There is also Mains of Dyce by the sand quarry / graveyard on the same road but don't have experience of it but it does have a small school. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Hi, are you still at Begsley? I'm taking a field at our friends farm next door to there. Would love to have someone to go hacking with x


----------



## fuzzyhighland (14 October 2013)

brucea said:



			I'm on a private rent at Begsley Farm which is on that back road.

Tertowie OK if you like the big yard and all that tends to go with it. Was there for 5 years from when there was only the two wee blocks at the front, but left when we lost the block at the front....

Have a look in the post office window - the card is still there. And then PM me when you get there and we'll go out for a discovery hack ;-) 

Jenny Johnson's place is OK at Fintray - but little in the way of long hacking. Hogholm's probably not suitable.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, saw your post re Begsley. Are you still there? We have taken a field from our friend next door to there. Would love to have someone to go hacking with x


----------



## Skipadeedooda (14 October 2013)

Hi, sorry I moved away a couple of years ago but I think Brucea is still at Begsley. Great hacking so enjoy!


----------



## fuzzyhighland (14 October 2013)

Skipadeedooda said:



			Hi, sorry I moved away a couple of years ago but I think Brucea is still at Begsley. Great hacking so enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for getting back to me. Quick question, what did you find the best way to access the forest? Was hoping to go cross country rather than the road as it can be a fast through road at times. Thanks x


----------



## Skipadeedooda (14 October 2013)

I had direct access from the yard but we were further along the road (just behind the actual forest car park). However, I did an endurance ride where we got access via one of the farms near you which I think could have been Begsley or the next farm along the road. So you'd need permission but that track took you up round the edge of slacks wood, then you could pick your way through to Kirkhill. Your best bet is getting hold of Brucea as I'm sure that's probably the way he accesses the forest.


----------

